# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Random photos and videos

## AAAfrogs

Thought I'd post some random pics, and videos... Hope you enjoy

Varadero male calling:
YouTube - R. Imitator 'varadero' dart frog calling

Borja Ridge Vents calling
YouTube - R. ventrimaculatus 'borja ridge' dart frogs

Melanistic Tarapoto calling
YouTube - Melanistic tarapoto dart frog calling

there are some other videos on our channel...

And some pics

----------


## rcteem

Nice pictures and videos...thanks for sharing  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Welcome to the site Aaron.  Thanks for sharing the videos and photos.  The Riccia seems to be still alive, so fingers crossed it stays that way.  Not sure about the Begonias.

----------


## AAAfrogs

Cool... Yeah if the begonias dont make it let me know, we'll get ya some more no problem. Thanksgiving just messed up a few shipments, so gotta love the holidays lol.

----------


## RikoAustria

Great vids and pics. Thanks for sharing.

----------

